# Points for Shopping



## The Metropolitan

Now that I've overcome my initial hesitations about this partner, I will admit that most of the online mall merchants do post their points reliably.

Here are my successes and failures: Please feel free to add your own:

Success:

Alibirs

Itunes

PC Connection

Famous Footwear

Failures:

Shoebuy

Pending (Recent Purchase):

Aeropostale


----------



## Tony

About a year ago, I noticed that JC Penney was one of the merchants that awarded AGR points, for ordering thru their website. I admit I do order merchandise from Penney's.

So, I used the link from AGR to Penney's, and started to place my periodic orders.

A sort time after each purchase, points equal to the dollar amount of my order appeared in my AGR account. Great!

However, many months later, the points started to be taken back. Slowly, one by one, every single point addition was subtracted back out. Each about 3 or 4 months after their initial posting.

I emailed AGR asking why. I got an email back saying that AGR's merchant reps needed to look into matter, and will get back to me shortly. That was 3 months ago.

My caution is that just because you see points being added to your AGR account, doesn't mean they will "stick".


----------



## wayman

The Metropolitan said:


> Success:Alibirs
> 
> Itunes
> 
> PC Connection
> 
> Famous Footwear


Add to the successes Jos.A.Bank and eToys, both of which posted without any need for faxing. And Shoebuy never posted for me either, though to be fair I'm not sure I ever sent a single fax to point out the initial failure to AGR. Maybe after I've moved I'll try dealing with that one.

My iTunes points from purchases a few weeks ago haven't posted yet, but it's only been a few weeks.

I agree, a list like this is a great idea!


----------



## The Metropolitan

Aeropostale - Thumbs Up!


----------



## Trogdor

Thumbs up for iTunes store. Just got a couple of 30-pointers posted (whoop-dee-doo, 3% of the way towards a free Hiawatha ticket), plus a bunch of 0s for all the times I went to the iTunes store via the AGR link, but didn't buy anything.


----------



## the_traveler

Office Depot posts well too!


----------



## Tygercat

Macy's and Target also work well. Macy's also has great sales. Combining points and sales makes me very happy....


----------



## Chatter163

I purchased some iTunes songs last month and my AGR account activity lists them as zero point transactions. Anyone care to speculate why? I sent AGR a message and received an e-mail stating that they will get back to me, but after three days I am still waiting.


----------



## Guest_Chris_*

Shoebuy never posted me. I'm going to try an fax the stuff, but hopefully it's not too late (I got shoes in Jan 08)


----------



## profwebs

Cabela's has posted my first order, from about 4 weeks ago so they are ok


----------



## Becky

Petco posts points in about 3 weeks


----------



## San Walkeen

A great big thumbs up for Magazines.com, it took over a month but my points showed up yesterday.


----------



## Ispolkom

After waiting three months, I was surprised to get points for:

Netflix

Famous Footwear

Cooking.com

All on the same day, though the purchases were weeks apart.


----------



## NJgirl

Ispolkom said:


> After waiting three months, I was surprised to get points for:
> Netflix
> 
> Famous Footwear
> 
> Cooking.com
> 
> All on the same day, though the purchases were weeks apart.


Purchase on Sephora.com just posted for me today. It posted points for each individual item that I purchased which was bizarre.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft

To ask an obvious question:

How do you fax receipts to AGR for credits from purchases on the online mall, when you never have physical receipts from online purchases?

I never received points from a usatoday subscription, but not sure what i should send them for proof of purchase?


----------



## AlanB

At the time of your purchase you should have been provided with the opportunity to print out a receipt. I've never seen an online store that didn't provide such an opportunity. Some stores even email you a receipt too.

But if you don't have either of those, then you're out of luck. Sorry,


----------



## sky12065

AlanB said:


> At the time of your purchase you should have been provided with the opportunity to print out a receipt. I've never seen an online store that didn't provide such an opportunity. Some stores even email you a receipt too.
> But if you don't have either of those, then you're out of luck. Sorry,


For future edification, I have the ability to print to a PDF document. Besides faxing can one email an attached copy of the receipt using the PDF or other file type route? Faxing can be problematical for some of us! :mellow:


----------



## AlanB

sky12065 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time of your purchase you should have been provided with the opportunity to print out a receipt. I've never seen an online store that didn't provide such an opportunity. Some stores even email you a receipt too.
> But if you don't have either of those, then you're out of luck. Sorry,
> 
> 
> 
> For future edification, I have the ability to print to a PDF document. Besides faxing can one email an attached copy of the receipt using the PDF or other file type route? Faxing can be problematical for some of us! :mellow:
Click to expand...

I honestly don't know, never tried that route before. But it sure couldn't hurt to actually save future receipts that way so that you do have the option.


----------



## the_traveler

sky12065 said:


> Faxing can be problematical for some of us! :mellow:


I find that if you can't FAX at home (or such), I find if it's easy to get to somewhere like Staples or Office Depot or the UPS store, the $1 or $3 is well spent to FAX something!


----------



## HP_Lovecraft

AlanB said:


> At the time of your purchase you should have been provided with the opportunity to print out a receipt. I've never seen an online store that didn't provide such an opportunity. Some stores even email you a receipt too.


They do, and I have those since they always email you a copy. But they never look like a traditional receipt, so I wasnt sure if it would be excepted, since its hard to know exactly what they are looking for,

Anyway, to add to the list:

1-800-Flowers

Bought a simply arrangement about a month ago, and received a hefty amount of points today!


----------



## Ispolkom

Another success with Alibris, for a train book no less.


----------



## NJgirl

Points posted from DisneyShopping.com


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

I just made my first AGR partner purchase last night since Palm has 10 points per dollar right now, and I currently use a Palm Centro phone so how could I pass that up?


----------



## transit54

I used Apple.com (not iTunes) to make a purchase this summer and it posted without issue. I was a little worried, as I was buying a laptop for my sister for college. The billing address was my father's, the shipping address was mine, and somehow my sister's name was in there summer (since it was purchased with an education discount). I netted 1,300 AGR points for helping the family get her a computer.


----------



## the_traveler

I have an iPhone, but instead of buying an app from iTunes directly from the phone, I bought the same app from iTunes thru Points for Shopping, then loaded the app to my iPhone from my computer. By doing this, my $5 purchase got me 15 AGR points!


----------



## transit54

the_traveler said:


> I have an iPhone, but instead of buying an app from iTunes directly from the phone, I bought the same app from iTunes thru Points for Shopping, then loaded the app to my iPhone from my computer. By doing this, my $5 purchase got me 15 AGR points!


Good thought! AT&T finally started serving Vermont as of two days ago, so I'll be in the market for an iPhone in the next month or so. It didn't even occur to me to get AGR points on App Store purchases.


----------



## Guest

No work:

Starbucks gift card... but should have known.


----------



## NJgirl

Points from Origins.com posted


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist

HP_Lovecraft said:


> Anyway, to add to the list:1-800-Flowers
> 
> Bought a simply arrangement about a month ago, and received a hefty amount of points today!


*I can vouch for that. I have taken to sending my mother, who lives across the country, bouquets for any and every occasion. Last month I went through 1-800-Flowers and got 10 points for every dollar spent and then they doubled that. When you send via Teleflora, the receipt indicates how many Amtrak points you will receive, whereas this particular 1-800 receipt didn't. But I just checked my account and the points were posted. Great way to please someone and get mucho point. And my mother raves about the bouquets.*


----------



## TampAGS

the_traveler said:


> Office Depot posts well too!


How long should one wait for points to materialize before making an inquiry?


----------



## AAARGH!

TampAGS said:


> How long should one wait for points to materialize before making an inquiry?


Same question for me. It's been almost a month since my order from Hickory Farms arrived. Good beefstick!


----------



## AlanB

AAARGH said:


> TampAGS said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long should one wait for points to materialize before making an inquiry?
> 
> 
> 
> Same question for me. It's been almost a month since my order from Hickory Farms arrived. Good beefstick!
Click to expand...

You need to wait 8 weeks before you call up and start the process.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft

Stamps.com

I signed up, then cancelled, and still got the 1,500 points.


----------



## Upstate

Eastern Mountain Sports - 7pts/$

It posted after about 3 weeks, but it was also the first Monday of March so it may be a beginning of the month thing.


----------



## frugalist

HP_Lovecraft said:


> Stamps.comI signed up, then cancelled, and still got the 1,500 points.


Are you comitting to buying anything when you sign up with Stamps.com?


----------



## kashed

Used Drugstore.com for the first time the beginning of Dec, points posted yesterday--though they are quite garbled so I don't know if they include my order the First week of Jan, but I doubt it.

I'm curious to see if the Jan order posts points because I used my Drugstore.com dollars--as fas as I could tell there was nothing to even allow me to opt out of them.

I was using Overstock quite a bit, but then they just stopped posting points, perhaps because I bought and O membership--but my first orders with the membership did post.


----------



## the_traveler

Dr Foster & Smith posted rather fast. (My cats are happy!  ) I am not sure if it was my November order or December order (they were for the same amount), but I just got points in early January!


----------



## BeckysBarn

Bought a great TV on sale at Target.com. Points posted about a month after purchase.


----------



## the_traveler

Overstock.com pointed today, about a month after purchase!


----------



## alanh

One caution for iTunes. When I've gotten miles for iTunes through airline programs, they've always rounded up, so a 99¢ iTune would earn the rate for $1.

However, Amtrak doesn't do this. I tried it out and the 99¢ purchase posted for 0 points. They didn't even prorate it to 2 points (it's 3 points/$1).


----------



## the_traveler

alanh said:


> One caution for iTunes. When I've gotten miles for iTunes through airline programs, they've always rounded up, so a 99¢ iTune would earn the rate for $1.
> However, Amtrak doesn't do this. I tried it out and the 99¢ purchase posted for 0 points. They didn't even prorate it to 2 points (it's 3 points/$1).


My $4.99 ap posted as 15 AGR points!


----------



## coxm50

the_traveler said:


> alanh said:
> 
> 
> 
> One caution for iTunes. When I've gotten miles for iTunes through airline programs, they've always rounded up, so a 99¢ iTune would earn the rate for $1.
> However, Amtrak doesn't do this. I tried it out and the 99¢ purchase posted for 0 points. They didn't even prorate it to 2 points (it's 3 points/$1).
> 
> 
> 
> My $4.99 ap posted as 15 AGR points!
Click to expand...

Did you use an i tunes gift card? When I purchased a few songs with one it showed 0 points.


----------



## the_traveler

coxm50 said:


> Did you use an i tunes gift card? When I purchased a few songs with one it showed 0 points.


No, but you do have to go thru the AGR site first.

You can load aps directly from your iPhone, but here's what I did.

*FROM MY COMPUTER*, I logged into AGR, *THEN* went to iTunes. I made my purchase *THEN* downloaded it to my computer. *THEN* I transferred it from my computer to my iPhone via the USB cable!

(I don't know if it matters, but my computer is a Mac.)

It may be a few extra steps, but it got me 15 AGR points!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Two failures here:

Netflix 1,500 with monthly subscription.

AT&T, 1,500 with qualifying contract.

I was going to get an iPhone for Christmas anyway.


----------



## gerhart09

3,000 for Netflix posted this month. It was from back in October when they had double points from certain merchants. I worked out the dollar amount for 3,000 AGR points based on the route I usually take and it ended up working out to more than the $9 or whatever it was that I paid for a one month subscription to Netflix.

Unfortunately, I did have to call several times and fax them cached snapshot of the offer from Google to get my points...but it was worth it.


----------



## Ispolkom

Another confirmation that discounts and points don't mix.

Alibris posted a big zero points for a recent purchase made with one of their promo codes.


----------



## AAARGH!

Ispolkom said:


> Another confirmation that discounts and points don't mix.
> Alibris posted a big zero points for a recent purchase made with one of their promo codes.


As did Shoebuy.com. A $10 discount caused me NOT to get almost 3,000 AGR points. Grrrrrrrrrrr. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rrdude

OverStock.com - No points credited yet.

Barclays Wine - No points credited yet.

Borders Books - No points credited yet.

I've had success in the past, but going 0 for 3 has got me wondering...........

All have had plenty of time to post..........


----------



## kashed

Omaha steaks posted, took about 4 weeks.

Still waiting on Hickory Farms and my 2nd Drugstore.com purchase.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha

Teleflora: 10 AGR points per dollar spent + 100 bonus points posted within 3 weeks.


----------

